
How Rich Chinese Use Visa Fixers to Move to the U.S - Antrikshy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-14/how-rich-chinese-use-visa-fixers-to-move-to-the-u-s
======
hkmurakami
Pretty sure EB-5 is available for residents of many countries, not just China.
Its use is completely legal.

Also the US is hardly alone in handing out visas and residency to rich folks.
Money is just another "desireable attribute" that countries look for in heir
immigrants, on top of the more common traits like education, professional
experience, etc.

------
msie
Nothing sells copy like another fearful article about rich Chinese "taking
over" the USA. Americans only have to blame themselves for this one (although
I don't think it's such a big deal) because they are trying to profit through
some loophole. Isn't that the American way?

~~~
rlp
This is a common story in many countries, a fear of the rich immigrants/expats
"taking over" while simultaneously finding ways of profiting off of their
money. I've seen similar situations in many Asian countries with much more
overt racism. No reason to be hard on America here.

~~~
keganunderwood
I've tried arguing that the rich Chinese people buying condos in Toronto and
leaving them vacant isn't a problem in itself.

There are things we can do: increase property taxes and encourage new
development. Canada is a huge country and anyone paying property taxes while
not living there is clearly a net profit. I agree. I see tons of racist
comments out of Canada as well singling out the Chinese.

------
holydude
I guess the problem with rich chinese is that even tech people turn into a
lower class when they compare. That and they buy every building they can
contributing to the housing crisis.

------
shimon_e
tldr; You have money? Won't be burden on the welfare system? Will pay more in
taxes than you receive? Your not welcome -- this article.

